# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  IK-1, IK-2, IK-3

## kamka

hi, could someone please record 3 sentences spoken with the intonations above, and possibly also explain the usage of the 3 IK's?
It's really confusing me :/ 
Thanks in advance  ::

----------


## Оля

kamka, maybe I'm an ignoramus, but I really don't understand what do you mean "IK-1, IK-2, IK-3"? May I ask what's this, just because of mere curiosity?   ::

----------


## kamka

these are intionations. 
Apparently, IK-1 should be produced in sentence like this:
Студенты приехали из А*ме*рики.
(слог "ме" это интонационный центр предложения)  
And IK-2
Из какой стра*ны* вы приехали?
Сейчас будет *ле*кция.
The theory says that it should be used in questions with вопросительтное (couldn't figure out how to say it in Eng  ::  ) word, and in statements when we want to put some emphasise. 
And if I recall right IK-3 was the intionation used for questions without вопросительтное word. I can't find the notes I made on this one during the lectures, must've lost it :/ 
That's all I understand from it; I get confused about IK-2 & IK-3 mostly - it's like I can repeat it correctly after someone, but I can't seem to produce it by myself, without any clues. And I thought maybe if I had it recorded it would be easier for me to try to work on the intonations, since I would at least have some example sentences.
That's why, if it's not too much to ask for, if someone decided to record it, I would more than appreciate it if you could put it on a server that allows downloading, like zshare.net   ::

----------


## Оля

Ok, thank you, I see... 
So if you need some concrete sentences, I can record them, buuut... I can't vouch for the intionation!   ::

----------


## kamka

I have to prepare reading of this Chehov text, and even though there are the numbers of IK's that should be used, it still doesn't really mean anything to me  ::   ::  
so perhaps I'll just type the sentences that cause me the biggest intonational problems:   
Придёшь со службы домой голодный, как собака, а они чёрт знает чем кормят!
Будь я трижды анафема за то, что женился!
Но мужчины слабы так же, как и женщины. Их легко раскислить и растеплить. 
and also, this exclamation, I'm not sure how to say it:
тьфу 
I hope it's not too much  ::  And thanks in advance  ::

----------


## Оля

kamka, does this link work for you?
[Edited by Оля] 
If not, I don't know where I can locate the files for you.

----------


## Rtyom

*kamka*, ты имеешь в виду интонационную систему Е. А. Брызгуновой, разработанную в русистике в середине прошлого века. ИК — это интонационная конструкция, минимальная смыслоразличительная единица просодического уровня. ("Просодического" обычно значит "интонационного".) 
Специально для тебя отыскал кое-какую информацию c минимумом теории и малопонятных значков.  ::  
Существуют ИК-1, ИК-2, ИК-3, ИК-4, ИК-5, ИК-6, ИК-7. Нас интересуют следующие:  *ИК-1* используется для выражения завершённости при отсутствии смыслового выделения и противопоставления ("пошёл дождь").  *ИК-2* используется:
а) в вопросе с вопросительным словом ("который час?"),
б) во второй части альтернативного вопроса ("он приедет завтра или послезавтра?"),
в) при обращении, волеизъявлении, предостережении ("Наташа! Подожди! Заблудишься!").  *ИК-3* используется:
а) в общих вопросах ("ты поедешь в командировку?"),
б) при выражении незавершённости в неконечных синтагмах (синтагма — относительно законченный по смыслу отрезок предложения в фонетике) утвердительных предложений ("следуюющий поезд уходит поздно вечером"),
в) при усилении отрицания в редложениях с частицами но, же, ведь, однако ("но он же больной!"),
г) при повторении вопроса в ответе ("когда я приеду? Сегодня"),
д) при выражении вежливой просьбы ("закройте окно")  *ИК-4* используется:
а) в сопоставительных вопросах с союзом а ("перепечатала почти всё. — А выводы?"),
б) в частных вопросах с оттенком назидания, отчитывания, раздражения ("почему ты пришла так поздно?"),
в) в "анкетных" вопросах ("документы?"),
г) в ответах при выражении вызова, насторожённости, удивления, противопостановления, возражения ("сказала отцу? — сказала (А что?)"),
д) при приглашении к дальнейшему разговору ("здравствуйте"),
е) при выражении незавершённости (в официальной речи) ("Московское время пятнадцать часов"). 
ИК-1 — с резким падением тона, затем ровным, ИК-2 — с б*о*льшим интервалом падения, увеличением интенсивности гласного, ИК-3 — с восходящим тоном, затем низким ИК-4 — с нисходяще-восходящим, затем высоким. 
Для русских это интуитивно понятно. Нужно только записать.  ::

----------


## Leof

Пусть бы уже скорее форум починился, сейчас Тёма будет ИКать!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Пусть бы уже скорее форум починился, сейчас Тёма будет ИКать!

 А ты уверен, что всё будет как раньше?... Я, например, этого пока не поняла. Админ не хочет отвечать, навсегда это или нет   ::

----------


## Leof

я не был уверен ни в чем  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Записать и разместить в другом месте не проблема. Нужно выделить время.

----------


## kamka

> kamka, does this link work for you? http://www.usenets.by.ru/audio/ 
> If not, I don't know where I can locate the files for you.

 I can only listen to the file called "Miele" on this site. 
Rtyom, thanks so much  ::  I find it very useful, and the explanations are much easier than the ones offered by the academic books that I've found on the subject so far  ::    
btw, if I understood you guys right you were wondering about the places you could upload the files since MasterRussian doesn't allow it anymore. There are a few servers, e.g. www.zshare.net, which allows you to listen to the file and/or download it. Then there are also sites which only allow downloading such as www.sendspace.com, www.yousendit.com or www.megaupload.com
(I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting he urls?   ::  I apologize in advance if I do, just wanted to help.)

----------


## Оля

kamka, the files are here 
[Edited   ::  ]

----------


## kamka

thanks Ola sooo much, it helped me greatly  ::  
I actually had my shot at reading the sentences, could you please tell me how does it sound?   ::  I know I have a problem with ль and л mostly, but I'm working on it  ::   http://www.zshare.net/audio/pies-wav.html http://www.zshare.net/audio/mezczyzni-wav.html http://www.zshare.net/audio/trizhdy-wav.html

----------


## Leof

That sounds excellent! Almost without a hint it was said by foreigner.

----------


## Оля

> http://www.zshare.net/audio/pies-wav.html

 Звучит отлично, только "а они" ты говоришь "а *о*ни" (как будто ты из Костромы   ::  ), а надо "[а *а*ни]".
И еще, мне лично показалось, что звучит так, как будто говорит ребёнок   ::     

> http://www.zshare.net/audio/mezczyzni-wav.html

 Здесь слышится небольшой акцент, а именно в "ли", "ж", "щ".   

> http://www.zshare.net/audio/trizhdy-wav.html

 Здесь сильный акцент в слове "анафема" и чуть менее заметный в словах "за то, что". Остальное звучит отлично, без акцента.

----------


## kamka

> И еще, мне лично показалось, что звучит так, как будто говорит ребёнок

 К сожалению, я уже не ребёнок (хотя иногда хотелось бы   ::  ), но мне тоже удивилось как странно мой голос звучит во всех этих предложениях   ::   
Большое спасибо, Оля и Leof  ::  Постараюсь поработать ещё над этими звуками, о которых ты говорила, Оля   ::  
Кстати, можно ли сразу сказать, что я Полька слушая моего акцента?

----------


## Leof

Нет, *kamka*, по акценту такого не скажешь   

> К сожалению, я уже не ребёнок (хотя иногда хотелось бы  ), но мне тоже удивительно, как странно мой голос звучит во всех этих предложениях   
> Большое спасибо, Оля и Leof.  Постараюсь поработать ещё над этими звуками, о которых ты говорила, Оля.  
> Кстати, можно ли сразу сказать, что я полька, услышав мой акцент?

----------


## Оля

> К сожалению, я уже не ребёнок (хотя иногда хотелось бы   ), но мне тоже удивительно, как странно мой голос звучит во всех этих предложениях    
> Большое спасибо, Оля и Leof  Постараюсь поработать ещё над этими звуками, о которых ты говорила, Оля   
> Кстати, можно ли сразу сказать, что я полька, слыша (услышав) мой акцент_?

 Хм... Я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в акцентах, только американский, японский или китайский могу распознать...  :: 
Но мне кажется, что так хорошо, как ты говоришь, может говорить только носитель похожего языка, тоже из славянской группы. 
Но там, где ты говоришь хорошо, там вообще нет никакого акцента, поэтому тебя можно принять за русскую (кроме тех слов, про которые я сказала).

----------


## kamka

Большое спасибо ещё раз   ::

----------


## МихаилМюлентов

Оля, не Ола.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Оля, не Ола.

 Что, простите?   ::

----------


## Zaya

> но я тоже удивилась тому, как странно мой голос <...>

 или  

> но я тоже удивилась, когда услышала, как странно мой голос <...>

 звучит естественнее для разговорной речи.

----------


## Zaya

Что услышала я: 
1. Придсёшь со службы голодный как собака, а они чёрт знает чем кормят!
Уж не знаю, прочитала так kamka или это часть шипения.
По-моему, к слову "собака" интонация очень уж падает, как будто там конец предложения. 
2. Но мужчины слабы, так же, как йиженщины. Их легко разкислить (?), вырастив (э-э-э, не могу сказать). 
3. Будь я трижды анафьема за то, что женился!
Что-то в словах в "то, что" мягковато произносится, кажется, "т" в "то".
Вообще-то человек это в сердцах произносит, а kamka - очень старательно.) Нужно именно воскликнуть. Ударение - на слове "трижды", думаю. 
Нет, как польский я бы акцент не опознала.   ::  
Мама отказывалась верить, что девушка не русская, сказала, правда, что читает несколько скованно.
Мне тоже очень понравилось. 
Так что, kamka, более плавно, с чувством, с толком, с расстановкой - и примут за профессионального чтеца!   ::

----------


## МихаилМюлентов

Извини. Я даже помню не то, что говорил...  ::   ::

----------


## kamka

> Что услышала я: 
> 1. Придсёшь со службы голодный как собака, а они чёрт знает чем кормят!
> Уж не знаю, прочитала так kamka или это часть шипения.
> По-моему, к слову "собака" интонация очень уж падает, как будто там конец предложения. 
> 2. Но мужчины слабы, так же, как йиженщины. Их легко разкислить (?), вырастив (э-э-э, не могу сказать). 
> 3. Будь я трижды анафьема за то, что женился!
> Что-то в словах в "то, что" мягковато произносится, кажется, "т" в "то".
> Вообще-то человек это в сердцах произносит, а kamka - очень старательно.) Нужно именно воскликнуть. Ударение - на слове "трижды", думаю. 
> Нет, как польский я бы акцент не опознала.   
> ...

 огромное спасибо за все указания, I'll keep that in mind  ::

----------

